# gas or wood stove



## rreale (Oct 24, 2008)

I posted the below item on "The Hearth room".  They recommended I post here for comments.

Some of the comments from them were that vent free stoves were dangerous.   What are the pros and cons of a vent free compared to a direct vent gas stove.  It appears I would pay a little more for a vented one (mostly the cost of installing the vent).

My original post follows-------------------------------------------


any comments would be appreciated.

I just put a 12 x 22 addition on my house.  I call it an adirondack room, the walls , cathedral ceilings and floor are knotty pine.  I always planned on putting a wood stove in it.  But now i am being steered towards gas.  The cons for the wood stove to me (as i see them) are:

more costly (double wall chimneys aren’t cheap), seasoned wood by me is about $275 to 300 a cord.

lots of work.. hauling in wood, cleaning up the mess, getting wood, ashes, starting the fire.

I would need a bigger hearth.

Being a lazy person, I see myself going the gas way.  But that would take away from the Adirondack theme.

The gas stove i am looking at is from monessen, I would choose the black color.

http://www.monessenhearth.com/index.asp?rgn=USA&pag=product/ventfree/CSVF.asp

Any help or ideas wood be appreciated.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 24, 2008)

My thoughts:

1. With the safety ratings and code approvals it is probably unfair to say an unvented stove is unsafe. That said I'd NEVER have one in my house. I just do not like the idea of combustion without venting.

2. The cost of the gas has to be factored... look at a $/BTU comparison and see what you actually would pay.

3. Planning a year ahead you can buy unseasoned wood and not pay such a high price. Around here most wood sellers charge about 2/3rd the price for fresh cut as "seasoned". With a little effort some of your wood will be free (and that's a great feeling).

4. Wood burning is a chore but it is a pleasant chore. 

5. The "Adirondack Effect" is worth a whole lot!


----------



## Redox (Oct 26, 2008)

Another big difference is the type (cost) of gas.  Natural gas is a relative bargain, especially if you have to pay $300/cd.  Propane is going to be more costly, but what value do you put on convenience?  If you are trying to keep one or two rooms warm and currently heat with oil, the propane might be a good choice.  

I agree with EngineRep as I wouldn't want an unvented heater in my house either.  It's just too easy for something to go wrong and they start making CO.  The vent shouldn't be that expensive; you can use B vent which is a whole lot less expensive than class A.  

Chris


----------



## tubbster (Oct 26, 2008)

Vent free damaged my house.

How about a direct vent unit? There sure are plenty to choose from. Vent straight out the wall.


----------



## alexdrozd (Nov 7, 2008)

How about a pellet stove?


----------



## tubbster (Nov 7, 2008)

ssman said:
			
		

> How about a pellet stove?



Why deal with storing pellets, noise, smoke, and MAINTENANCE when you have economical, clean gas available? (easy delivery of fuel also!)


----------

